# Commercial storage repaint



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning. I am bidding one side of a commercial storage. The south side, it is 975 * 24, 23,400 sq ft. It is tilt up concrete. Pressure washing the loose paint. spot prime and one coat. I don't do tons of commercial work. I was hoping you could give me some insight of how much square footage i could get done in one day with 8:17 or 12:17 using a lift. or if I should just figure using ladders. Ive done smaller commercial repaints, mile long fences, but this is different. :blink:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Put up a pic. smooth precast?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Get a lift. Why kill yourself with ladders. Can't say much about your daily production rates without more info but you'll go faster, further and have better results with a lift.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> Put up a pic. smooth precast?


Tilt ups are smooth concrete



Mike2coat said:


> Good morning. I am bidding one side of a commercial storage. The south side, it is 975 * 24, 23,400 sq ft. It is tilt up concrete. Pressure washing the loose paint. spot prime and one coat. I don't do tons of commercial work. I was hoping you could give me some insight of how much square footage i could get done in one day with 8:17 or 12:17 using a lift. or if I should just figure using ladders. Ive done smaller commercial repaints, mile long fences, but this is different. :blink:


Not sure about production but I've found I can roll a repaint tilt up in the same amount of time that most guys can spray and backroll. Maybe try the jet roller that people are talking about.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes it's a tilt up, my SW rep happens to sell to a few commercial guys. He said rent a scissor lift and spray it in one day. ( which means two days for me....) It's gonna peel a lot. And the substrate is chalky, I'm gonna put Loxon conditioner in the bid along with A100.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Mike2coat said:


> Yes it's a tilt up, my SW rep happens to sell to a few commercial guys. He said rent a scissor lift and spray it in one day. ( which means two days for me....) It's gonna peel a lot. And the substrate is chalky, I'm gonna put Loxon conditioner in the bid along with A100.


You'll be fine with A100.

Try one of those wide rollers; I think they're 16 inches. Almost twice as much production in the same amount of time


----------

